# Spoiler Policy



## oglorious1 (May 18, 2005)

Moderaters...anybody, can you ask those who want to post spoilers to post a warning to TV shows for those in other time zones can decide whether or not they wanna know something happened on televison before it plays on TV.....Sometimes we want to find things out just like everybody else...hope this makes sense...


----------



## Ashee (May 19, 2005)

oglorious1 said:
			
		

> Moderaters...anybody, can you ask those who want to post spoilers to post a warning to TV shows for those in other time zones can decide whether or not they wanna know something happened on televison before it plays on TV.....Sometimes we want to find things out just like everybody else...hope this makes sense...


Why not just avoid reading the spoilers until you see the show?  
Just asking....


----------



## junipertree (May 19, 2005)

I think she's saying to make it clear in your thread title what show you are writing a spoiler for and that it IS a spoiler.   Sometimes that happens and you don't know that you are about to read a spoiler until it's too late.


----------



## Ashee (May 19, 2005)

joonbug320 said:
			
		

> I think she's saying to make it clear in your thread title what show you are writing a spoiler for and that it IS a spoiler.   Sometimes that happens and you don't know that you are about to read a spoiler until it's too late.


I see what you mean... 
There's a quagmire going on right now about ANTM.....
Maybe there should be a spoilers room??


----------



## junipertree (May 19, 2005)

I know! West Coast ladies are not happy   Having a spoiler room is a great idea though! I'm surprised no one thought of it before...


----------



## Ashee (May 19, 2005)

joonbug320 said:
			
		

> I know! West Coast ladies are not happy   Having a spoiler room is a great idea though! I'm surprised no one thought of it before...


Yeah, that way you know what you are stepping into & no one can say they didn't know what they were reading & no "drama" needs to break out....


----------



## JenniferMD (May 19, 2005)

oglorious1 said:
			
		

> Moderaters...anybody, can you ask those who want to post spoilers to post a warning to TV shows for those in other time zones can decide whether or not they wanna know something happened on televison before it plays on TV.....Sometimes we want to find things out just like everybody else...hope this makes sense...



I couldn't agree with you more oglorious1, I'm on the East coast but still felt very bad for the women on the West who hadn't seen ANTM yet...I was surprised that someone had put the winner in their title. I'm not a faithful watcher of ANTM but I'm studying for finals and couldn't watch the final show on Wed. and wanted to catch the repeat on Friday...now I have no real motivation to watch the show b/c the title of a thread spoiled it.

I do think there's already a rule about not spoiling shows in a thread title and to put a warning...most women comply and are very sensitive. However, I think the lady who spoiled everything is fairly new and wasn't aware of the policy. I'm sure the mods understand where you're coming from and will try to catch future spoilers. Hope you feel better.


----------



## Allandra (May 19, 2005)

oglorious1 said:
			
		

> Moderaters...anybody, can you ask those who want to post spoilers to post a warning to TV shows for those in other time zones can decide whether or not they wanna know something happened on televison before it plays on TV.....Sometimes we want to find things out just like everybody else...hope this makes sense...


I posted about this in the thread where the next american top model was mentioned in the title of the thread.


----------



## oglorious1 (May 19, 2005)

Thanks, Allandra


----------



## Allandra (May 19, 2005)

oglorious1 said:
			
		

> Thanks, Allandra


You're welcome.


----------



## lkg4healthyhair (May 19, 2005)

I don't think a separate room is necessary..just don't put the Winner is....Naima in the title thread. It's that simple IMO.

It could have read.....**spoiler Alert** The ANTM Winner is....then anyone can choose to go in or not. I live on the East but can't catch shows on Weds so I wait for Fridays....


----------



## LiqueXX (May 19, 2005)

ITA, I was shocked to see Naima's name in the title.


----------



## Ashee (May 20, 2005)

I think a spoiler room would just make it better for those who  want to talk about spoilers without wondering if they gave too much away...

The Soap Opera Boards all have them & they are great... There people are free to discuss whatever shows they want ahead of time & those who don't want to know don't go in the Spoiler Section....

At the moment, not everyone remembers to put *Spoiler* in the title....

It would just be simpler IMO.......


----------



## Lorraine (May 20, 2005)

lkg4healthyhair said:
			
		

> I don't think a separate room is necessary..just don't put the Winner is....Naima in the title thread. It's that simple IMO.
> 
> It could have read.....**spoiler Alert** The ANTM Winner is....then anyone can choose to go in or not. I live on the East but can't catch shows on Weds so I wait for Fridays....


 
ITA


----------

